# Thomas & Smith Hot Air Pumping Engine



## Mike N (May 18, 2012)

I just finished my Thomas & Smith Hot Air Engine.

Video of the full size engine:
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sirNBCE4D8[/ame] 

View attachment MOV00064.MPG


----------



## lazylathe (May 18, 2012)

VIDEO!! VIDEO!! VIDEO!!! th_wwp

And maybe some build pictures too??

Looks like a great hot air engine!

Andrew

Where did you buy the castings from??
Looks like a great engine to build


----------



## Mike N (May 23, 2012)

Where did you buy the castings from??

Paul Jacobs [[email protected]]
Sells the Aluminum castings 
This is a great set of castings & drawings.


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi , has anyone have any information about this engine or the company who makes/made the castings and drawings available
I know its an old thread but Iv been looking for some time but unable to find any info other than a possible link to Little Locos if they are still in existence but again there is nothing on there web site
Many thanks in advance
frazer


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 15, 2019)

Can you please post the engine run video. Looks interesting.

Regards
Ganesh


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 15, 2019)

A link to a full sized video
Long time no hear Ganesh, how is the world of engineering 
cheers


----------



## deatharena89 (Dec 15, 2019)

fcheslop said:


> A link to a full sized video
> Long time no hear Ganesh, how is the world of engineering
> cheers



Thank you very much for the video. Yes all going fine. Started to build stirling engines again.


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 16, 2019)

fcheslop said:


> Hi , has anyone have any information about this engine or the company who makes/made the castings and drawings available
> I know its an old thread but Iv been looking for some time but unable to find any info other than a possible link to Little Locos if they are still in existence but again there is nothing on there web site
> Many thanks in advance
> frazer




Paul Jacobs passed away December 2013.  Todd & Joy Snouffer, aka Littlelocos Model Engineering purchased what remained after all of the better-known and larger engine projects were sold to a gentleman on the West Coast.  To my knowledge, he is not actively selling casting kits or advertising.  Currently, we have only one of Paul's kits on the market, the 1/2-Scale Essex Caloric Engine.  We're hoping to have another out in 2020.  All of the projects we purchased were in various states of completion and condition.  As such, it will take a long while to bring them back.

The full list of the projects we purchased from the Jacobs family is posted here:
http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,7492.msg157933.html#msg157933

We are easy to reach at http://www.littlelocos.com or on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/littlelocos.  We frequently post what's going on in the shop on our Facebook page.  If you're not on Facebook, but would still like to see what's going on, we have a Facebook feed on our Web site that does not require you to sign on.  We'll also be at Cabin Fever next month.

As for the other projects such as the Thomas & Smith, Essex Fan, NDC Steam Engine, Lake Breeze, and others, I'm hoping that the purchaser either brings them back himself or agrees to sell the lot.  I know of several people (myself included) who would be willing to purchase the lot and to take the time needed to rework the patterns and designs and properly bring them back to market.

Wish I had better news.
Todd.


----------



## fcheslop (Dec 16, 2019)

Hi Todd, many thanks for taking the time to reply it is appreciated 
Guess if I really want to build one Im going to have to draw it up myself  .Unlike the Rider engines Iv not come across one this side of the pond but there is a few videos knocking about and I will have a trawl through patents
Best wishes
frazer


----------



## littlelocos (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello Frazer,
You're quite welcome.
All the best,
Todd.


----------



## redryder (Jan 31, 2020)

Here's a video of my Fanning Hot Air Pumping Engine.

It is made from the same set of castings as the Thomas & Smith model shown in this thread.

Gil


----------



## littlelocos (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice video!  I really like the slow-motion shots of the mechanism.  Thanks!


----------



## redryder (Feb 1, 2020)

Here's a fresh video.

I documented some testing.

Enjoy,

Gil


----------

